# Beulah Free Will Baptist Church Inshore Slam



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

Hey everybody, Beulah Freewill Baptist Church is hosting their first ever inshore slam tournament this year in order to help raise money for missions. It will be on Saturday June 2nd, at Swamp House on Escambia river. It is $60 to enter up to a three man team. Calcuttas will be $10 each for biggest redfish, flounder, and speckled trout. The payout based on 25 boats paying full calcuttas as well look like this.

Payout
1st-$600 (40%)
2nd-$375 (25%)
3rd-$225 (15%)
(church recieves 20% for missions)

Calcuttas
Redfish-$250
Flounder-$250
Speckeled trout-$250

This is a cheap tournament with a big payout that just about anybody with a boat can fish and the money raised is helping a good cause. The money raised this year is going to provide water filters for families in Morocco. The filters are $50 each and will provide clean drinking water for an entire family for several years to come. I hope everybody has a chance to participate in this tournament or come check out Beulah Free Will Baptist one Sunday. For more information and full rules of the tournament contact me at [email protected]. Thanks everybody!


----------



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

I wanna thank all the teams who are already signed up. We are up to nine teams already!


----------



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

For everybody who had trouble viewing the rules here they are.


_Beulah Freewill Baptist Inshore Slam_
_Tournament Rules_​

The Beulah Freewill Baptist Inshore Slam is dedicated to promote the fellowship of Christians, good sportsmanship, fun fishing, and to raise money for missions for the Beulah Freewill Baptist Church.
​_Jesus said to them, “Follow me and I will make you fishers of men.”- Matthew 4:19_​



*1. Registration:* All boats must be registered in writing by 8pm on Friday June 1st , 2012. Each boat will have a designated captain who will sign the boat/team entry form and take responsibility for his/her team. Contact Brian Arnold at [email protected] in order to register.


*Tournament Committee reserves right to deny entry of any boat, team, or group from tournament. Tournament committee also has final say in interpretation of the rules and rulings. Any dispute before, during, or after the tournament shall be brought to the attention of and addressed by the tournament committee.


*2. Captains' Meeting:* Will be held at Beulah Freewill Baptist Church on Friday, June 1st at 6pm. At least one person from each team *MUST* be present.


*3. Tournament Weigh-In:* Will be held at Swamp House Boat Ramp at 2pm on Saturday, June 2nd, 2012. The scales open at 2pm and stay open till 4pm. For every minute a team/boat is late, ½ lb will be deducted from their score. After 15 minutes, team/boat will be disqualified. Only one person from each team/boat will be allowed at scales.










*4. Format:* This is a boat tournament. Every team/boat must pay $5 launch fee and $60 entry fee. Each boat will have a three angler limit. Every team/boat will also have a chance at Calcuttas which are $10 each for the redfish, flounder, and speckled trout divisions. This tournament is rod and reel only. The tackle is unlimited and live bait is allowed. After the tournament begins, boats congregating (close enough to pass fish) will be disqualified at the weigh-in station. The only exception to this is in the case of an emergency. Mechanical Breakdowns- your boat's condition and efficiency is equally important as your fishing skills. All teams/boats are responsible for getting their fish to the weigh-in station aboard their own boat by the weigh-in time.


*5. Tournament Start/Stop:* The tournament will begin at official sunrise on June 2nd 2012 and will end at 4pm. Tournament committee has right to amend start/stop time. 


*6. Boundaries:* This is a no boundaries tournament and boat captains are permitted to fish anywhere.


*7. Weather:* This tournament is a captain's choice tournament and it is left up to team captains and boat owners to take responsibility on whether or not their boat is seaworthy. Teams are encouraged to be familiar with the current local weather the day of the tournament and to determine whether or not conditions are safe. Tournament Committee reserves the right to postpone the tournament to a back-up day or cancel the tournament.


*8. Cash and Prize Awards:* Awards will be given out directly after the weigh-in. Prize money will only be paid out upon proof of identification using a picture ID (such as Drivers license, Government ID card, etc.)


*9. Federal and State Regulations:* All FWC rules and regulations will be followed. The length of the eligible fish submitted for weigh-in is subject to state of Florida and/or federal laws. All tournament anglers must possess a current and valid Florida Saltwater Fishing License as required by applicable law at the time of weigh-in. Any team without a valid license or in violation of any FWC law or regulation will be immediately disqualified from the tournament.




*10. Waiver Disclaimer:*It is understood that participants in this tournament enter at their own risk and Beulah Free Will Baptist Church, Tournament committee members, volunteers, and all others directly or indirectly involved in this tournament shall be exempt from any liability what so ever for liable slander, loss, damage, negligence, harm, injury, or death suffered by any participant, entrant, vessel, equipment, companions, guests, boat captains, mates,crew members, which may occur during or in conjunction with this tournament. By signing the official tournament registration form, the boat owner, captain, and mates, anglers, and guests consent that the tournament may use with out payment or restriction any photographs or video footage, in which he or she may appear for any purpose whatsoever, including but not limited to resale, advertising, commercial or promotional material.


*11. Protest:* Any protest must be surfaced verbally at the time of the incident, at the weigh-in station.


*12. Participants:* Any and all participants entering the tournament agree that all decisions made by the tournament committee shall be final and binding in any manner requiring their action.

In order to sign up all you have to do is tell me you are in. To keep money issues down to a minimum, registration fees will not be payed till the captains meeting. As of now there are 20 teams registered so it looks like we will easily reach the goal of 25 boats by tournament time. Thanks again to everybody who is involved and God bless!












​


----------



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

Just a quick reminder for everybody involved in this tournament, the captains meeting is this Friday night at 6pm at Beulah Freewill Baptist Church located at 7561 Mobile Highway Pensacola, FL 32526. The church is just down from the equestrian center. Gumbo will be served to all competing and involved. Hope to see everybody there!


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

Im looking forward to it! I believe the last i heard there were over 30 teams registered now. Should be a great tourny for a great cause. See ya friday night!


----------

